# Passato



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

ciao Ragazzi,
posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> psso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


Non ho avuto un passato da raccontare


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè *non gliel'avessi detto prima..*.


ma non ha senso...il passato è passato..include te e basta...perché rimanerci male?io a mio marito raccontavo mano mano le cose...e in genere saltavano fuori spontaneamente...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


tutto.
ma non è mica una confessione...è che a stare insieme si parla e ci si racconta con spontaneità


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

infatti io la vedo esattamente così le cose si raccontano col tempo, con l'occasione, non penso che quando inizi una relazione parti col foglio excel con l'elenco dei nomi di quelli con cui sei stata, la durata e l'asterisco se ci hai trombato e il voto di quanto ti è piaciuto...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma non ha senso...il passato è passato..include te e basta...perché rimanerci male?io a mio marito raccontavo mano mano le cose...e in genere saltavano fuori spontaneamente...


Fino a un certo punto.

Se sto con una donna devo accettare il suo presente, costruire insieme il futuro ma anche accettare il suo passato.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Fino a un certo punto.
> 
> Se sto con una donna devo accettare il suo presente, costruire insieme il futuro ma anche accettare il suo passato.



accettare il suo passato in che senso?

cioè a 40 anni pensare che l'altra persona sia immacolata non credo si possa a meno che non è uscita or ora da un convento, il passato è quindi ovvio che ci sia, ma perchè doverlo accettare? è passato...

io non lo accetto, mica mi è stato raccomandato o imposto, io prendo atto anche perchè non è che lo possiamo cambiare


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> accettare il suo passato in che senso?
> 
> cioè a 40 anni pensare che l'altra persona sia immacolata non credo si possa a meno che non è uscita or ora da un convento, il passato è quindi ovvio che ci sia, ma perchè doverlo accettare? è passato...
> 
> io non lo accetto, mica mi è stato raccomandato o imposto, io prendo atto anche perchè non è che lo possiamo cambiare


Io non credo riuscirei ad accettare il fatto che la mia donna in passato sia stata, chessò, una pornostar. 

E' un mio limite eh, per carità.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non credo riuscirei ad accettare il fatto che la mia donna in passato sia stata, chessò, una pornostar.
> 
> E' un mio limite eh, per carità.


ma qui non si sta parlando di passato "importante"..se è per questo anche che l'altro sia stato in galera o meno mi interesserebbe certo...ma si parta di cose, avvenimenti normali...storie....non credo incidano molto su un futuro eventuale insieme...


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non credo riuscirei ad accettare il fatto che la mia donna in passato sia stata, chessò, una pornostar.
> 
> E' un mio limite eh, per carità.



a vabbè no no quello nemmeno io



a meno che non sia Rocco :mrgreen:


scherzo :mrgreen:


e tolto questo?


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a vabbè no no quello nemmeno io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capiti a fagiolo, perchè io qualche anno fa ho avuto grossi problemi con mia moglie per via di un suo passato che ignoravo.

Non entro nei dettagli, sappi solo che in pratica ho scoperto che quando ci siamo conosciuti  lei non era esattamente quello che pensavo. E questo ha condizionato le mie decisioni future.

Una volta scoperta la verità, non è stato bello per niente.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma qui non si sta parlando di passato "importante"..se è per questo anche che l'altro sia stato in galera o meno mi interesserebbe certo...ma si parta di cose, avvenimenti normali...storie....non credo incidano molto su un futuro eventuale insieme...




be è normale che se hai avuto una storia con un galeotto o con uno che era malato, lo dici...

io parlo di una storia semplice con un uomo che hai omesso perchè non la reputavi tutta questa importanza e così come l'hai omessa ne hai parlato e ti sei sentita dire: ci sono rimasto male perche io ti racconto tutto e tu questa non me l'hai raccontata.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Capiti a fagiolo, perchè io qualche anno fa ho avuto grossi problemi con mia moglie per via di un suo passato che ignoravo.
> 
> Non entro nei dettagli, sappi solo che in pratica ho scoperto che quando ci siamo conosciuti  lei non era esattamente quello che pensavo. E questo ha condizionato le mie decisioni future.
> 
> Una volta scoperta la verità, non è stato bello per niente.


...faceva la escort?????
o era una comboniana pentita????


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Capiti a fagiolo, perchè io qualche anno fa ho avuto grossi problemi con mia moglie per via di un suo passato che ignoravo.
> 
> Non entro nei dettagli, sappi solo che in pratica ho scoperto che quando ci siamo conosciuti lei non era esattamente quello che pensavo. E questo ha condizionato le mie decisioni future.
> 
> Una volta scoperta la verità, non è stato bello per niente.




ci credo... ma hai risolto spero


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ci credo... ma hai risolto spero


Certo, cornificandoci a vicenda. :unhappy:


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...faceva la escort?????
> o era una comboniana pentita????



e comunque queste sono cose che non dovrebbero mai uscire :unhappy:


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, cornificandoci a vicenda. :unhappy:


bello, bello!!!
metà e metà.
caazo vuoi?
stai felice KID!!!!!
tu l'hai cornificato, lei pure a te...
io non soffrirei.
sicuro.
certo.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, cornificandoci a vicenda. :unhappy:



mmmm brutto...


bè questo è diverso da quello che intendevo io

diciamo che lo scenario proposto è decisamente più semplice


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...faceva la escort?????
> o era una comboniana pentita????


No, non era una cosa grave, anzi per molti probabilmente è una cazzata.

Però io ci sono rimasto male davvero, perchè semplicemente mi ero fatto un'idea diversa.

Insomma fa parte della sfera sessuale di una persona.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> bello, bello!!!
> metà e metà.
> caazo vuoi?
> stai felice KID!!!!!
> ...


oggi sei più elettrico del solito....tutto ok spider??...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> bello, bello!!!
> metà e metà.
> caazo vuoi?
> stai felice KID!!!!!
> ...


Certo, se un giorno decidessi malauguratamente di tagliare un dito a qualcuno, ricordati che poi quando lui lo farà a te non farà assolutamente male.

Non fa una grinza.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non era una cosa grave, anzi per molti probabilmente è una cazzata.
> 
> Però io ci sono rimasto male davvero, perchè semplicemente mi ero fatto un'idea diversa.
> 
> Insomma fa parte della sfera sessuale di una persona.


ho capito...
gli piaceva farlo in tre...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non era una cosa grave, anzi per molti probabilmente è una cazzata.
> 
> Però io ci sono rimasto male davvero, perchè semplicemente mi ero fatto un'idea diversa.
> 
> Insomma fa parte della sfera sessuale di una persona.


vabeh kid..il passato si chiama così perché non torna più...che ti importa...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ho capito...
> gli piaceva farlo in tre...


Magari.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh kid..il passato si chiama così perché non torna più...che ti importa...


Perchè celarlo allora?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, se un giorno decidessi malauguratamente di tagliare un dito a qualcuno, ricordati che poi quando lui lo farà a te non farà assolutamente male.
> 
> Non fa una grinza.


ma il dito, lo hai tagliato anche tu.
bello.
non è che il dito tuo, fa più male di quello di tua moglie.
lo vuoi capire che anche per lei è stata tragica?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi sei più elettrico del solito....tutto ok spider??...


tutto ok.
carissima amica.:up:


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè celarlo allora?


non saprei...ma sai..non so di cosa si tratta ma deduco che è un qualcosa che non fa piacere sapere giusto?..magari si vergognava, magari non voleva darti un dispiacere...ed essendo appunto passato nulla toglieva a voi due..perché è così.....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tutto ok.
> carissima amica.:up:


bene...sono cuntenta..con la u.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto.
> ma non è mica una confessione...è che a stare insieme si parla e ci si racconta con spontaneità


per te è sempre tutto rose e fiori.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per te è sempre tutto rose e fiori.


bello non trovi?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Quando la cosa si fa seria tutto tutto. Il passato è quello che mi ha resa quel che sono. Come Minerva lo trovo naturale che si comunichi spontaneamente quel che si è vissuto e come è stato elaborato.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando la cosa si fa seria tutto tutto. Il passato è quello che mi ha resa quel che sono. Come Minerva lo trovo naturale che si comunichi spontaneamente quel che si è vissuto e come è stato elaborato.


ma sempre gradatamente...mano mano che ci si racconta...alle volte alcune cose le rimuovi ...le dimentichi..poi le ricordi quando ti trovi appunto in discussione...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma sempre gradatamente...mano mano che ci si racconta...alle volte alcune cose le rimuovi ...le dimentichi..poi le ricordi quando ti trovi appunto in discussione...


:up: certo se no fa l'effetto "la mia vita è un romanzo":mrgreen: e si appalla chiunque.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma il dito, lo hai tagliato anche tu.
> bello.
> non è che il dito tuo, fa più male di quello di tua moglie.
> lo vuoi capire che anche per lei è stata tragica?


Ma certo, chi lo nega. Ma il dolore è assolutamente uguale.

per me il concetto del "pari e patta" è vero, ma non lenisce le conseguenze.


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma certo, chi lo nega. Ma il dolore è assolutamente uguale.
> 
> per me il concetto del "pari e patta" è vero, ma non lenisce le conseguenze.


ovvio.
ma con la ragione, dovresti sminuirle.
c'è tantissimo orgolglio in te , Kid.
più di chiunque altro.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma certo, chi lo nega. Ma il dolore è assolutamente uguale.
> 
> per me il concetto del "pari e patta" è vero, ma non lenisce le conseguenze.


eh no...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ovvio.
> ma con la ragione, dovresti sminuirle.
> c'è tantissimo orgolglio in te , Kid.
> più di chiunque altro.


Non nego nemmeno questo.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Non nego nemmeno questo.


l'orgoglio è zavorra...e ti fa andare lento....ricordalo...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'orgoglio è zavorra...e ti fa andare lento....ricordalo...


Hai ragione. Ma se bastasse rendersono conto per liberarsene....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma se bastasse rendersono conto per liberarsene....


lo so....è dura liberarsene..ma non impossibile...


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma se bastasse rendersono conto per liberarsene....


si, basta accettare che sei stato "fatto cornuto".
girare tra la gente e dire tra se e se " io sono stato cornuto"
non sono meno per questo, in fondo non ho tutte le ragioni.
anzi, rispetto ad altri, in fondo lo merito.
vedi l'esperienza che fai, in fondo ti fa scendere con i piedi per terra.
tua moglie, ti ha salvato dal tuo profondo narcisismo.
non sono il meglio, mi può succedere.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, basta accettare che sei stato "fatto cornuto".
> girare tra la gente e dire tra se e se " io sono stato cornuto"
> non sono meno per questo, in fondo non ho tutte le ragioni.
> anzi, rispetto ad altri, in fondo lo merito.
> ...


Mi ha salvato dal mio narcisismo... lanciando una bomba atomica dove probabilmente sarebbe bastato un colpo di ramazza. E quindi tutto è andato in vacca per me.

Capita eh, nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si,* basta accettare che sei stato "fatto cornuto".*
> girare tra la gente e dire tra se e se " io sono stato cornuto"
> non sono meno per questo, in fondo non ho tutte le ragioni.
> anzi, rispetto ad altri, in fondo lo merito.
> ...


e non pesare sempre "sono cornuto"...eche è..mica è uno status...a tempo indeterminato..è accaduto stop..ma tu kid sei stato il primo no??


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e non pesare sempre "sono cornuto"...eche è..mica è uno status...a tempo indeterminato..è accaduto stop..ma tu kid sei stato il primo no??


Si sono stato il primo. Ma checchè se ne dica, le cose non sono state affatto uguali.

Non mi sento per nulla alla pari con mia moglie.

Lei ha fatto di mooooolto peggio.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Si sono stato il primo. Ma checchè se ne dica, le cose non sono state affatto uguali.
> 
> Non mi sento per nulla alla pari con mia moglie.
> 
> Lei ha fatto di mooooolto peggio.


non so la storia spiacente...quanto tempo è passato?dal suo tradimento?


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi ha salvato dal mio narcisismo... lanciando una bomba atomica dove probabilmente sarebbe bastato un colpo di ramazza. E quindi tutto è andato in vacca per me.
> 
> Capita eh, nessuno è perfetto.


anch'io sai.. risposi cosi.
ma come, ti dò un cazzotto e tu mi rispondi con una cannonata nello stomaco.
kid, dai.
molla, supera.
sei uno stronzo.. che ha tardtio e tradirebbe.
fai la morale a tua moglie, solo per orgoglio, perchè è tua.
come un bambino capriccioso.
hai sofferto.
ma adesso?
sta a te, e secondo me sei pure meglio., ricominciare.
con i tuio limiti, ovvio.
nella vita non volevi essere cornuto, ti è capiatto.
o molli o vai avanti.
tu per andare avanti hai tutte le proposizioni.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> anch'io sai.. risposi cosi.
> ma come, ti dò un cazzotto e tu mi rispondi con una cannonata nello stomaco.
> kid, dai.
> molla, supera.
> ...


bravo spider...mi piace quel che leggo...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non so la storia spiacente...quanto tempo è passato?dal suo tradimento?


Io tradisco lei con una collega di lavoro. La cosa và avanti 3 mesi circa con mille dubbi, sensi di colpa e perplessità, tanto che decidiamo di comune accordo di farla finita.

La relazione con mia moglie però zoppica (e ci mancherebbe), tanto che dopo un anno comincio a pormi dei dubbi che trovano conferma tramite investigazione fatta da me medesimo... la mogliettina da circa 6 mesi se la fila con il mio amico, portandomelo addirittura in vacanza e facendolo giocare allegramente con mio figlio. Nega fino alla nausea, poi alla fine ammette senza però dimenticarsi di dirmi che dovrei vergognarmi a frugare nella sua vita e che avrebbe potuto anche denunciarmi.

Poi si ripiglia come per incanto e tutto come prima (per lei).

Calo un velo pietoso sull'amico, ma su di lei proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> anch'io sai.. risposi cosi.
> ma come, ti dò un cazzotto e tu mi rispondi con una cannonata nello stomaco.
> kid, dai.
> molla, supera.
> ...


Io stronzo lo sono diventato, proprio per colpa sua.

Vado avanti così, di sicuro no nci penso nemmeno a divorziare con due bambini piccoli.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Io tradisco lei con una collega di lavoro. La cosa và avanti 3 mesi circa con mille dubbi, sensi di colpa e perplessità, tanto che decidiamo di comune accordo di farla finita.
> 
> La relazione con mia moglie però zoppica (e ci mancherebbe), tanto che dopo un anno comincio a pormi dei dubbi che trovano conferma tramite investigazione fatta da me medesimo... la mogliettina da circa 6 mesi se la fila con il mio amico, portandomelo addirittura in vacanza e facendolo giocare allegramente con mio figlio. Nega fino alla nausea, poi alla fine ammette senza però dimenticarsi di dirmi che dovrei vergognarmi a frugare nella sua vita e che avrebbe potuto anche denunciarmi.
> 
> ...


ebeh...in effetti...hai ragione...ma lei sapeva del tuo tradimento?


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ebeh...in effetti...hai ragione...ma lei sapeva del tuo tradimento?


No, ma certamente aveva fiutato qualche mio malessere.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ma certamente aveva fiutato qualche mio malessere.


beh kid che posso dirti..se hai deciso di andare avanti con la tua donna un motivo ci sarà, tieni questo motivo tra le mani senza scordartene e vai avanti...non è facile lo so....


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh kid che posso dirti..se hai deciso di andare avanti con la tua donna un motivo ci sarà, tieni questo motivo tra le mani senza scordartene e vai avanti...non è facile lo so....


Hai voglia, non ho scelta.

In Italia un padre divorziato è un uomo destinato alla Caritas.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, non ho scelta.
> 
> In Italia un padre divorziato è un uomo destinato alla Caritas.


se sei orgoglioso come dici, non credo sia questo il motivo....


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, non ho scelta.
> 
> In Italia un padre divorziato è un uomo destinato alla Caritas.



bè io piuttosto che rimanere con qualcuno che mi fa soffrire e che non posso sopportare ci andrei alla caritas.


e comunque ma solo il mio ex marito dopo che ci siamo separati invece della caritas si è girato il globo???

ma sarò l'unica scema sulla faccia della terra?

XD


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se sei orgoglioso come dici, non credo sia questo il motivo....


E cosa credi?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> E cosa credi?


beh se l'orgoglio la fa da padrone te ne sbatti e piuttosto vai alla caritas pur di non vederla più.....evidentemente ti lega a lei altro...credo..la mia è solo una modestissima supposizione...non ti conosco faccio riferimento solo a quel che leggo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, non ho scelta.
> 
> In Italia un padre divorziato è un uomo destinato alla Caritas.


hai scelto anche di fare un altro  figlio, veramente


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh se l'orgoglio la fa da padrone te ne sbatti e piuttosto vai alla caritas pur di non vederla più.....evidentemente ti lega a lei altro...credo..la mia è solo una modestissima supposizione...non ti conosco faccio riferimento solo a quel che leggo.


Sei una persona che sa leggere bene tra le righe, complimenti.

Si è vero, qualcosa mi ha impedito di mandarla a quel paese. Da quel giorno è come se mi fossi spaccato in due.

Ma non ho ancora capito cosa mi lega a lei.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai scelto anche di fare un altro  figlio, veramente


Tralasciando il fatto che i miei figli li rifarei altre 1000 volte, ma quello è stato il classico ultimo e disperato tentativo di salvare la coppia.

Sbagliato, stupido, irresponsabile... ma a quanto pare molto diffuso.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Tralasciando il fatto che i miei figli li rifarei altre 1000 volte, ma quello è stato il classico ultimo e disperato tentativo di salvare la coppia.
> 
> Sbagliato, stupido, irresponsabile...* ma a quanto pare molto diffuso*.


ho capito.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito.


Beata te.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei una persona che sa leggere bene tra le righe, complimenti.
> 
> Si è vero, qualcosa mi ha impedito di mandarla a quel paese. Da quel giorno è come se mi fossi spaccato in due.
> 
> Ma non ho ancora capito cosa mi lega a lei.


pure io provavo le stesse cose tue all'inizio....ma una volta che ti liberi della zavorra rivedi quel che c'era prima ne più ne meno....devi spannare i vetri insomma...detto terra terra...ma se continui a pensare pensare e ripensare si appanneranno sempre di più....


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io provavo le stesse cose tue all'inizio....ma una volta che ti liberi della zavorra rivedi quel che c'era prima ne più ne meno....devi spannare i vetri insomma...detto terra terra...ma se continui a pensare pensare e ripensare si appanneranno sempre di più....


Eh lo so, già oggi certe cose mi sono più chiare, mentre altre sono state ridimensionate. Forse mi serve solo moooolto tempo per venirne a capo.

Sono passati... non lo so, 4 anni? 5?

Boh.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh lo so, già oggi certe cose mi sono più chiare, mentre altre sono state ridimensionate. Forse mi serve solo moooolto tempo per venirne a capo.
> 
> Sono passati... non lo so, 4 anni? 5?
> 
> Boh.


sono troppi kid...direi che può bastare no??


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono troppi kid...direi che può bastare no??


Sarò duro di comprendonio.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarò duro di comprendonio.


molto.....spero che anche per te passi tutto...di più nin sò


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> molto.....spero che anche per te passi tutto...di più nin sò


Il problema è che mi sto abituando al mio status di "uomo sposato che fa il furbetto con le donne".


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che mi sto abituando al mio status di "uomo sposato che fa il furbetto con le donne".


così però te le cerchi......ocio...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> così però te le cerchi......ocio...


Se non fosse una scusa stupida ti direi che non sono cattivo, è che mi disegnano così.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Se non fosse una scusa stupida ti direi che non sono cattivo, è che mi disegnano così.


io non ho mai detto che sei cattivo...sei un essere umano..anche  ame piace la furba con moderazione sempre...non me la sento di pareggiare ma non per questo sono buona......


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


solitamente non racconto il mio passato


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che sei cattivo...sei un essere umano..anche  ame piace la furba con moderazione sempre...non me la sento di pareggiare ma non per questo sono buona......


Mi racconti la tua storia (anche privatamente)? Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi ha salvato dal mio narcisismo... lanciando una bomba atomica dove probabilmente sarebbe bastato un colpo di ramazza. E quindi tutto è andato in vacca per me.
> 
> Capita eh, nessuno è perfetto.



Ma ehm...senti...
Lei hai inteso darti un colpo di ramazza...
E tu lo hai preso come una bomba atomica eh?
Credi al nonno qua...

Non hai idea di che cosa sarebbe una bomba atomica mogliosa...non hai idea...

E invece la regola numero 413 del marito perfetto è:
Quando la moglie ti lancia la bomba atomica...
Le mostri che è come se ti avesse lanciato na miccetta...

E ivi la moglie frigge...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque sai Kid, 
Nulla io sapevo del suo passato...
Una notte a letto si mise a raccontare dopo aver gettato via dal letto annoiata
100 colpi di spazzola...
e raccontandomi delle sue avventure...
Ma porc...porc...

Mi ingrifai come un maiale...
Capito le sante adolescenti di provincia veneta?

Neanch'io le ho mai detto del mio passato...
Tanto ci pensarono le beghine del paese no?
E mi disse come va con la tua più che amica X?

Le risposi...
Dato che l'hai nominata, quella, sarà la testimone di nozze, 
altrimenti IO non ti sposo...

Ah ora che ci penso...
Al matrimonio la testimone era incinta di tre mesi...
Eppure...eppure...

Parvemi che quel giorno...
Ma era l'idea che mi sposavo a farle fare certi discorsi durante il pranzo...

ma valle a capire tu le donne eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, non ho scelta.
> 
> In Italia un padre divorziato è un uomo destinato alla Caritas.


Sante Parole.:up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ma certamente aveva fiutato qualche mio malessere.



Sbaglio o le avevi detto che ti eri innamorato della collega ma che non ci avevi fatto sesso?


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbaglio o le avevi detto che ti eri innamorato della collega ma che non ci avevi fatto sesso?


Più o meno....


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbaglio o le avevi detto che ti *eri innamorato *della collega ma che non ci avevi fatto sesso?


non è poco eh?....


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è poco eh?....



Che poi, come già si era detto, non è che sua moglie sia la regina delle cretine, gli viene detto che il marito si era innamorato della collega -che è rimasta collega anche dopo- e non pensa che ci sia stato pure sesso.

Senza contare che per molte donne, come me, il fatto di innamorarsi è più grave del farci sesso.

Scusa, Kid, se mi sono intromessa. Ma alle volte tendi a dimenticare. E non ti fa bene, perchè ti concentri su quello che ti ha fatto lei senza pesarlo per quello che hai fatto tu. Mi ricordo benissimo di alcuni tuoi post dove dicevi che in effetti, qualche volta quasi non ricordi il tuo tradimento, e pensi solo al suo.

Molla Kid. Quello che è stato è morto, il vostro rapporto idilliaco è morto, ok, ma ci può essere altro, diverso, nuovo, ancora bello.

Mi spiace che tu continui a sentirti così. Ma comincio a pensare che sia in parte perchè "da uomo" il tuo orgoglio ferito preme troppo.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ehm...senti...
> Lei hai inteso darti un colpo di ramazza...
> E tu lo hai preso come una bomba atomica eh?
> Credi al nonno qua...
> ...


Mi sgami sempre quando parlo di mia moglie. Arrivi tu come un supereroe a difenderla. Ti sei innamorato, dì la verità! :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che poi, come già si era detto, non è che sua moglie sia la regina delle cretine, gli viene detto che il marito si era innamorato della collega -che è rimasta collega anche dopo- e non pensa che ci sia stato pure sesso.
> 
> Senza contare che per molte donne, come me, il fatto di innamorarsi è più grave del farci sesso.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla Nau, forse è solo che io sono cambiato e non l'ho fatto in sintonia con lei.

La gente cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquilla Nau, forse è solo che io sono cambiato e non l'ho fatto in sintonia con lei.
> 
> La gente cambia.


Non è che perché hai vissuto il tuo tradimento come innamoramento hai attribuito al tradimento di lei il significato di abbandono?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi sgami sempre quando parlo di mia moglie. Arrivi tu come un supereroe a difenderla. Ti sei innamorato, dì la verità! :rotfl:


Beh ha i capelli corti...
E io mi innamoro di quelle con i capelli corti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi capisci ho delle colleghe al conservatorio della tua città che sono un bijoux...

Insomma le donne della tua terra sono toste no?

Dai di la verità che tu hai solo bisogno di sentirti autorizzato a farti consolare un po' da qualche bella bambolota no?


----------



## Annuccia (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che poi, come già si era detto, non è che sua moglie sia la regina delle cretine, gli viene detto che il marito si era innamorato della collega -che è rimasta collega anche dopo- e non pensa che ci sia stato pure sesso.
> 
> *Senza contare che per molte donne, come me, il fatto di innamorarsi è più grave del farci sesso*.
> 
> ...


neretto:in effetti ...magari ripagare con la stessa moneta non è onorevole, ma...sti cazzi....scusa
rosso:molla ti conviene
rosa:chi ha un rapporto idilliaco?cos'è??:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (16 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> neretto:in effetti ...magari ripagare con la stessa moneta non è onorevole, ma...sti cazzi....scusa
> rosso:molla ti conviene
> rosa:chi ha un rapporto idilliaco?cos'è??:mrgreen:


è un personaggio dei fumetti, tipo Paperino o Topolino etc.


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


In genere non racconto e non chiedo.
Fotte nulla del passato.
Se mi chiedono rispondo tranquillamente.
In genere però, io non faccio domande.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che perché hai vissuto il tuo tradimento come innamoramento hai attribuito al tradimento di lei il significato di abbandono?


Mi ci mancava sol osto dubbio. :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ha i capelli corti...
> E io mi innamoro di quelle con i capelli corti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Poi capisci ho delle colleghe al conservatorio della tua città che sono un bijoux...
> ...


Che io sia u nfurbetto, è un fatto appurato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi ci mancava sol osto dubbio. :unhappy:


Non intendevo che lei volesse lasciarti ma che tu hai vissuto il tradimento non come una distrazione ma come un abbandono emotivo e sentimentale.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo che lei volesse lasciarti ma che tu hai vissuto il tradimento non come una distrazione ma come un abbandono emotivo e sentimentale.


Si... può essere. A dirla tutta ha portato cose buone nella mia vita: non sono più geloso ad esempio, non ho timori che lei possa rifarlo.

Però... ho come l'eterno dubbio che lei sia restata con me per mancanza di alternative. Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... può essere. A dirla tutta ha portato cose buone nella mia vita: non sono più geloso ad esempio, non ho timori che lei possa rifarlo.
> 
> Però... ho come l'eterno dubbio che lei sia restata con me per mancanza di alternative. Boh.


 ho letto ora la tua firma. Ti mancano le cose cattive? Se non sei geloso non ti sembra di amare? Se non temi più che lei possa lasciarti non sei stimolato?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... può essere. A dirla tutta ha portato cose buone nella mia vita: non sono più geloso ad esempio, non ho timori che lei possa rifarlo.
> 
> Però... ho come l'eterno dubbio che lei sia restata con me per mancanza di alternative. Boh.



Quindi tua moglie è brutta, stupida, antipatica, non sa fare un tubo, fa scappare tutti quelli che incontra, e se se ne andasse via da te morirebbe. Certo che in questo caso, sì, il dubbio lo avrei anche io.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... può essere. A dirla tutta ha portato cose buone nella mia vita: non sono più geloso ad esempio, non ho timori che lei possa rifarlo.
> 
> Però... ho come l'eterno dubbio che lei sia restata con me per mancanza di alternative. Boh.


Ah si?
Vengo a lavorare in conservatorio lì
Poi intorto tua moglie

La metto a ferro e fuoco

E se non cede....

ti dirò vai tranquillo

la vecia non te copa!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


mi piace parlare del passato 
sono molto curiosa su esperienze fatte di ogni tipo
ma poi la cosa di ferma lì ...
Tra due compagni non dovrebbe incidere il passato scoppiato
sempre meglio comunque parlarle non si sa mai 
tanto per capire cosa potrebbe pensare  di me se dicessi ad eesempio
che prima di lui mi piaceva determinate cose o facevo determinate cose ...


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Io*

Io del mio passato racconto sempre una piccola parte,il mio passato è poco rappresentativo di qullo che sono adesso.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho letto ora la tua firma. Ti mancano le cose cattive? Se non sei geloso non ti sembra di amare? Se non temi più che lei possa lasciarti non sei stimolato?


No, si sta meglio a non essere gelosi. Il punto è che ci sono arrivato tirato per i capelli... mi ha talmente umiliato e ferito immaginarla a letto con un altro, che ora penso: perchè dovrei essere geloso? Tanto ormai...

Comunque il mio unico problema è appunto il sentirmi vuoto. Zero emozioni, zero sentimenti, zero stimoli.

Per questo li cerco altrove.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi tua moglie è brutta, stupida, antipatica, non sa fare un tubo, fa scappare tutti quelli che incontra, e se se ne andasse via da te morirebbe. Certo che in questo caso, sì, il dubbio lo avrei anche io.


Ma no, mia moglie in fondo non ha colpe. E non credo morirebbe senza di me. Il problema è che non me ne importa molto.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No, si sta meglio a non essere gelosi. Il punto è che ci sono arrivato tirato per i capelli... mi ha talmente umiliato e ferito immaginarla a letto con un altro, che ora penso: perchè dovrei essere geloso? Tanto ormai...
> 
> Comunque il mio unico problema è appunto il sentirmi vuoto. Zero emozioni, zero sentimenti, zero stimoli.
> 
> Per questo li cerco altrove.





Kid ha detto:


> Ma no, mia moglie in fondo non ha colpe. E non credo morirebbe senza di me. Il problema è che non me ne importa molto.



E' davvero molto triste questo...

So che ami moltissimo i tuoi figli, so che non hai bisogno che nessuno ti ricordi quanto sono fantastici loro.
E il rapporto, l'amore per la propria donna non ha nulla a che vedere con il rapporto e l'amore per i figli.

Però è un peccato. Sei una personcina buona, e penso lo sia anche tua moglie. E' davvero triste quando uno potrebbe vivere in un paradiso personale, e non ci riesce.

Forse l'unica possibilità è scordare davvero il passato, scordare chi eravate, e vedervi come persone diverse, completamente diverse. E smettere di questionare. Fosse facile... capisco... ma piuttosto che questo limbo emozionale...


----------



## sienne (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io del mio passato racconto sempre una piccola parte,il mio passato è poco rappresentativo di qullo che sono adesso.


Ciao,

miii ... hai colto proprio il nocciolo! :up:
ciò, vale anche per me! 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> miii ... hai colto proprio il nocciolo! :up:
> ciò, vale anche per me!
> ...


In effetti se sapesse tante cose vivrebbe ancora meno tranquilla...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No, si sta meglio a non essere gelosi. Il punto è che ci sono arrivato tirato per i capelli... mi ha talmente umiliato e ferito immaginarla a letto con un altro, che ora penso: perchè dovrei essere geloso? Tanto ormai...
> 
> Comunque il mio unico problema è appunto il sentirmi vuoto. Zero emozioni, zero sentimenti, zero stimoli.
> 
> Per questo li cerco altrove.


Kid
te lo dice il Conte
non sei lontano dal regno dei cieli...
Infatti non c'è nulla di cui essere gelosi!
Certe cose ci tolgono per sempre
quello sguardo angelicato e dolcestilnovista verso di lei
E senti quel mantra dentro
tanto sono tutte.........

Stai solo lasciando andare via l'adolescenza...
E se osservi bene

Altre sono le emozioni
altri i sentimenti
altri sono gli stimoli

Ed ecco le nuove emozioni...
Il cliente non mi paga

La moglie spende e spande

I figli rompono le balle

Ed ecco il nuovo stimolo

Aiutate questo pover uomo di fatica...


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' davvero molto triste questo...
> 
> So che ami moltissimo i tuoi figli, so che non hai bisogno che nessuno ti ricordi quanto sono fantastici loro.
> E il rapporto, l'amore per la propria donna non ha nulla a che vedere con il rapporto e l'amore per i figli.
> ...


Non credo cambierebbe molto... non so se riesco a spiegarmi ma non credo il problema sia mia moglie è che.... non credo riuscirei ad innamorarmi, almeno per ora.

Non ho nulla da offrire.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid
> te lo dice il Conte
> non sei lontano dal regno dei cieli...
> Infatti non c'è nulla di cui essere gelosi!
> ...


Sei unico Conte. Secondo me dovresti fare il leader di un nuovo movimento religioso. Serio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei unico Conte. Secondo me dovresti fare il leader di un nuovo movimento religioso. Serio.


Ma già ce l'ho
siamo i frati amaroni di valpolicella!

Abbiamo tre voti da osservare
Gnocca
Amici 
Sangiovese

E siamo in combutta con l'ordine di san Michelasso
Dai voti
Magnare
Bere 
Andare a spasso

E lottiamo contro le suore di santa dulciana
che venerano la vergine carampana
e santa minchiapriva da maigoduto!


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma già ce l'ho
> siamo i frati amaroni di valpolicella!
> 
> Abbiamo tre voti da osservare
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (16 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


Tutto, assolutamente tutto. Come se fosse la trama di un film, di un romanzo, un documentario, come guardare insieme uno scatolone di fotografie. Il nostro rapporto e' stato questo, ripescare scene dell'infanzia, memoriali dell'adolescenza, migliaia di fotogrammi, libri sotto forma di narrativa e di summae filosofiche. Interi guardaroba di quotidianita', stagioni e stagioni del passato e del presente condivise e commentate. Lui poi sconfina quasi nel patologico in questo, discrimina poco se così gli gira, e io personalmente non l'ho mai contenuto in questo. Quando studiavamo insieme ed era gia' in trattative con me mi accompagnava dal mio amante di allora (uno con cui non avevo un rapporto di fidanzamento ma una storia di innamoramento impervio) e mi veniva pure a riprendere. Il piacere dei racconti a cena. Roba di lavoro, di colleghi, di sentirsi bene o male nella giornata, il traffico, le cibarie, le femmine e i maschi fuori di noi. Non so perché, fino a qualche tempo fa ero molto più "leggera" nel pensare ad attrazioni verso altre figure, maschili e femminili, più disinvolta, curiosa e tollerante. Reciproche infedeltà venivano utilizzate positivamente, quasi per una funzione strutturante. Forse stavolta non e' stato così proprio perché una brutta magia nera ha rinchiuso la confidenza e la conversazione in una brutta torre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Ragazzi,
> posso farvi una domanda? quanto del vostro passato avete raccontato al vostro/a lui/lei?
> e quanto incidono le vostre passate relazioni sulla vostra storia?
> sabato mi è capitato di intavolare una discussione col mio nuovo compagno su una relazione che ho avuto con un uomo 10 anni fa e di come lui ci sia rimasto male perchè non gliel'avessi detto prima...


Non ho mai parlato a nessuno di nessuno, a parte citare qualche episodio in merito ad un discorso, ma non ho mai raccontato specificatamente della relazione. Sono cose mie, intime e mi sembrerebbe di violare l'intimità che c'è stata in quei momenti, una mancanza di rispetto.
Per quanto riguarda il peso che hanno avuto le mie storie prima di mio marito sulla nostra ... non saprei, erano cose totalmente differenti.
Invece le persone hanno avuto parecchia influenza su di me, mi hanno aiutata a capire molte cose, a crescere, anche a vedere oltre certe 'apparenze' e a non aver paura di fare cose che andavano contro il giudizio comune. In particolar modo una persona, alla quale penso sempre con tanto affetto, nonostante non possa neppure definire la nostra una vera relazione.


----------

